# Thin turned



## Brandon Sloan (Jun 21, 2020)

Thick or thin? For me it depends on the diameter and species of wood I’m turning. I turned a small maple bowl today. Something about that final cut with one hand supporting the walls of the bowl while removing the finest shavings. Its my version of living on the edge. The action picture is from the birch bowl I’m working on.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 21, 2020)

Nicely done with a classic design. Always very appealing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tmar (Jun 21, 2020)

Very nice form. That came out great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 22, 2020)

Negative rake scraper? Looks like it's maybe a DWay handle and tool? Really nice, high pucker factor. Bet people are surprised when they pick them up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 22, 2020)

You nailed it! Shape and wall thickness are a pleasure to behold! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 22, 2020)

@Brandon Sloan , that is gorgeous!!! And I agree with you; not every piece should be thin. Form, type of wood, etc drives those design details. In this case I think you chose correctly. Take a similar block, change the shape some and a little "heavier" would probably work. But this piece, very, very nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 22, 2020)

David, you are right about D-Way’s negative rake scrapper. Got one with the handle a few weeks ago. Makes the job seem so effortless. Bill

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jun 22, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Negative rake scraper? Looks like it's maybe a DWay handle and tool? Really nice, high pucker factor. Bet people are surprised when they pick them up.


Thank you, this scraper and handle are made by Carter & Sons. It’s a traditional bowl scraper. They make some really nice tools, haven’t tried DWay yet. I do have some Thompson handles and I like them as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jun 22, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> David, you are right about D-Way’s negative rake scrapper. Got one with the handle a few weeks ago. Makes the job seem so effortless. Bill


Hey Bill, do you raise a burr by hand or are you using the burr raised by the grinder? I turned one of my Chinese scrapers into a negative rake scraper and the burr is gone after one pass. I’m sure the inferior steel has something to do with it, but I’ve also heard the NRS’s loose their burr faster then traditional scrapers. What’s your experience been?


----------



## TimR (Jun 22, 2020)

Fine looking bowl Brandon. Works fine for me as a thin bowl, but also depends on how intended to be used. We've got several bowls that are used almost daily, and I feed better with a bit more heft and resilience to getting knocked around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 22, 2020)

Beautiful!! I am envious at how thin you got that. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 22, 2020)

Brandon, I use a CBN wheel and also might dress the burr by hand. Jimmy, who has D-Way and Boxmaster, does a YouTube with Eric Lofstrom on sharpened D-Ways negative rake scrape. The name of the YouTube is Sharpening and using your Boxmaster tools and negative rake scraper. It is a super informative.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Barb (Jul 12, 2020)

Beautiful bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks good Brandon. How many thins have you done so far? 
Have you thought about emelishing the bottom of any with some sort of design? (Chattered or grooves?)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 12, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Brandon. How many thins have you done so far?
> Have you thought about emelishing the bottom of any with some sort of design? (Chattered or grooves?)


I’ve turned around 50. I have thought about some embellishing on the bottoms. Just need to invest in some tooling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 13, 2020)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> I’ve turned around 50. I have thought about some embellishing on the bottoms. Just need to invest in some tooling.


If you have any diamond shaped carbides they can be used for making grooved surfaces. You could make a tool handle to hold the carbides instead of buying em. I've made a few using 3/8" rod....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 13, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> If you have any diamond shaped carbides they can be used for making grooved surfaces. You could make a tool handle to hold the carbides instead of buying em. I've made a few using 3/8" rod....


I think I have one of those cutters somewhere. I’ll have to dig it out and give it this a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2020)

*nothin fancy about it. Just used a file to flatten the seat, and a dremel for the recess area of the back side tip...







*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 14, 2020)

I like it, Doesn’t look homemade. Seems like the trickiest part would be drilling and tapping the hole to secure the cutter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> I like it, Doesn’t look homemade. Seems like the trickiest part would be drilling and tapping the hole to secure the cutter.



Not really tricky, more like delicate. The tap was really small . I broke one but that was my bear paws being clumsy. I found my original pix of when i made it. I don't want to derail your topic, so if you're interested in em, lemme know, I'll post em up in another topic if you want.


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 15, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Not really tricky, more like delicate. The tap was really small . I broke one but that was my bear paws being clumsy. I found my original pix of when i made it. I don't want to derail your topic, so if you're interested in em, lemme know, I'll post em up in another topic if you want.


Definitely, and don’t worry about derailing my topic, good info is good info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

